# Eura Mobil Intergra windscreen



## Pard

Driving home yesterday on a dual carriageway an almighty bang announced that a stone had created a 4" diameter fracture in the windscreen.

After years with Frizzells I re-insured with C & CC's Club Care in March which proved to be Equity Red Star, and which includes windscreen cover thankfully. As the excess is £100 if you call the insurer reduced to £50 if you call the authorised suppliers directly, I chose the latter. Turned out [inevitably] to be Autoglass.

Also inevitably there was no Eura Mobil windscreen on their database, and no comprehension of what an A-class /integrale motorhome is. So my enquiry will be passed to the local branch for them to inspect the van.

Having had the same experience about 3 years ago with my previous van, a Hymer, when Autoglass could not help and I had to go to a local independent fitter, and the van was off the road for a month in summer, I thought I would email Eura Mobil in Germany, as with a couple of other queries they've been very helpful.

I'll await results...

Has anyone any experience of obtaining a replacement screen for the Eura Mobil Integra (ca. 2005-6 models)? I imagine it must be a stock truck/bus item.


----------



## bognormike

Not your 'van, but I had to replace the screen in my Pilote last year - they did it within a week - the local guy came out & measured it and got one from their main depot. As you say it must be a reasonably common part, the motorhome manufacturers would use a "shelf" item if possible - the tooling for such a small run would be prohibitive,


----------



## jackc

Hi all,
I was told by motorhome dealer in Germany, that the Integra windscreen is the same as Iveco Eurocargo light Goods vehicle ( of same vintage).
Too good to be ture?


----------



## Pard

Hi Jackc

That could prove to be a nugget of useful information. Many thanks.

Terry


----------



## HarleyDave

I have just had my Integra windshield replaced by Autoglass - no problem at all although I had to take a photo of the codes etc on the windshield (lower nearside corner) to make sure they ordered the correct item.

Turned out my original (Olympic) windshield was made in Turkey!

Anyway - no problem - the Autoglass guy was on the ball and ordered a replacement from Sprendlingen which arrived a week later and was fitted on my drive with no drama

Cost of replacement screen and fitting £4,000 (gasp!)

Insurance excess with Safeguard - £100

At all times Autoglass were professional and courteous, and the "Specials" department http://www.autoglassspecials.co.uk/ in the Midlands knew immediately what an Integra was and were most reassuring.

They kept me informed throughout the ordering and delivery process and I would have no hesitation is recommending them to you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pard

HarleyDave

That's very reassuring news. I hope my local branch of Autoglass will be as on the ball, and it's good to know they have a specials dept. £4000 is a heck of a bill - I think that for my previous Hymer costs were around £1200 about 3 years back. Admittedly the pound was stronger then but not by that much! Still, I'm trusting my bit will be the £50 excess.

Terry


----------



## TDG

Pard said:


> HarleyDave
> 
> ............ £4000 is a heck of a bill ...............................Terry


I bet if you ordered the individual parts to rebuild your van, it would probably cost >£250k 8O :x 8O :x


----------



## Pard

An update. Turns out the authorised repairers are Autowindscreens, not Autoglass! Misheard, must be suffering hearing loss. Anyway, the local branch got in touch, and passed matter to their specialist department who've also been in touch. They've taken details, and contacts for Eura Mobil, should that be necessary. I discovered the necessary reference nos. on the windscreen and mine too was an Olimpia screen. Feel a bit silly as I'd missed it on first looking in the corners - the tax disc holder was directly behind the data! 

So presently feeling somewhat encouraged, but am fearful it will take too long to arrive before I'm be off to France for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pard

New windscreen in place, thanks to Autowindscreens who appear to have done a clean neat job. Two Specialist guys arrived this morning from their Exeter depot (90 miles away) at 9:30am and spent the morning, taking very good care it seemed to me, even replacing the tax disc holder and National Trust sticker which I'd removed before they came. So I'm hoping all's well. 

Thanks to all who replied to my plaintive first message, with advice and support.

Tomorrow I'm off to the Midlands (265 miles) for my son and then it's down to Dover for the ferry to France for a couple of weeks, route and destinations almost entirely unplanned.


----------



## dawnwynne

Glad you got it sorted and just in time for your trip.

Have a great holiday!


----------



## Pard

Perhaps I spoke too soon rejoicing in my new windscreen. Arriving in France we met a little rain, and, guess what, it leaked! Not too much and it wasn't a disaster. The fitter returned today and has hopefully sorted the matter.

See my other posting about windcsreen blinds to discover the other problem which occurred on the holiday. However, none of it spoiled two great weeks, mostly sunny and warm, when we got as far south as the Ardeche, and returned northwards through the Alps. All unplanned and a really enjoyable trip.

Terry


----------



## stevebill

*Eura mobil windscreens*

Hi.
I'd be keen to follow up a little more on Eura-Mobil windscreens. Ive just collect ed a 2001 635 Integra. 
Id be interested to find the original use for every Eura Mobil windscreen for common use and reference by all owners. 
Not least, becasue my efforts in getting motor insurance (as an expat returning to the UK after 7 years) have met with an amazing number of obstacles. I ended up with Sureterm- their MXIMUM glass claim is capped at ONE THOUSAND POUNDS!
Im happy to do the research- anyone give me some nugget of info to start me off???
What reference numbers can I find- where do I cross refere etc etc.
cheers
Steve


----------



## HarleyDave

Hi Steve

I would be inclined to contact the windscreen replacement people bus and truck division - as they will have cross references for the products they use

I didn't really give it too much thought previously but if the Integra windscreen is the same as a commercial one (Iveco?) as suggested previously then Autoglass would probably have ordered direct from Iveco (or whoever) rather than going to the expense of getting and shipping one from the Eura-Mobil factory.

I will try to find a photo of the codes etc on my old windscreen

Here it is

2005 model Integra 810 HB

Edit - this might be a good source of info
http://www.glassonweb.com/directory/details.php?id=2989&page=products

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rosina

*Integra Screens*

The numbers of my Integra 636 screen are exactly the same as that shown by Dave.

Out of interest I have just had my screen renewed. 
I picked up two small chips about 20mm apart. Called my Insurance and they said they would renew it. Nobody ever actually came to look at the screen!

Screen was changed by an agency screen company as the normal company (car screens) could not handle the weight.
Screen was imported through Brownhills.
Screen was delivered direct to my house by a Brownhill's courier. I then arranged fitting by the agency company. 
Was told the the ex-works price of the screen was >£2000. Total cost of the exercise was in the region of £3000.

Screens are made by Olimpia in Istanbul. Maybe be possible to purchase a replacement screen directly from them?

Colin


----------

